# Anybody Remember The Concorde?



## FastTrax (Sep 10, 2020)

A true legacy.

www.concordesst.com

www.heritageconcorde.com

www.clubconcorde.co.uk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concorde

www.cnn.com/travel/article/concorde-flying-what-was-it-like/index.html


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)

I remember it. I always thought it looked beautiful although I was never a passenger.

Oh my, I never knew the "nose" moved up and extra windows went up after it landed as at the end of the 3rd video.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2020)

What a beautiful bird.  Wish I could have flown on her.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 10, 2020)

The evening flight to New York used to clear the South West Wales coast at about 6pm.At that point it went supersonic,producing a sonic wave that rattled doors and windows all over South Wales.I miss that nightly event .
i was teaching across town once when a child shouted ‘Concorde!’,causing all the kids to rush to the window.It was circling around quite low.For ages.Later learned it was burning off fuel before returning to Heathrow because of some problem.
And when it was being developed it often flew over South Wales on test flights after taking off from Filton.


----------



## oldman (Sep 12, 2020)

Flying on the Concorde was on my bucket list.

I used to see it sitting on the tarmac in Washington, which was my home airport. One time the plane that I had just flown from Seattle was to go into the hangar for overnight maintenance. After the passengers had all deplaned, the mechanic asked me to taxi it over to the shed, which is what we call the maintenance hangar.

As I approached the shed, there sat the Concorde and the mechanic directed me to park alongside of it. After I left the plane, I asked the mechanic if he would mind if I went inside. He told me that no one was allowed inside and besides, it was locked. Oh well.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 12, 2020)

It had been on my bucket list as well.  I'd seen it a few times on the ground and I seem to recall seeing it taking off but that may have been my imagination.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

Of course I remember it..it lived in Paris.. which isn't far from here. I have quite a lot of Concord Memorabilia.. 

A short story..  some friends and I went to Paris for the weekend. We stayed in the Charles De Gaulle Airport hotel on the outskirts of Paris .  Concorde was parked up outside our windows..., we went to bed , and woke up at 8am and the plane was gone, we hadn't heard a thing. We asked what time it left and were told it was 5am, and we'd heard absolutely nothing!!


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 12, 2020)

It was on my bucket list too, and I was within a year or so of doing it when it was pulled.
 I saw one land once too , in DC, I forget which airport now, and saw it do the nose thing. Open
Mouth Awesome.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 12, 2020)

Modestly, I did it. There was a deal with Cunard that if you took the QE2 from NY to London, you could fly back to NY on the Concorde for $250!! Needless to say, we took advantage of the offer.


----------



## jet (Sep 12, 2020)

worked on a new pod terminal 5,i think,,for the first few days all the new block work we done,was on the floor next morning,seems it was concordes engine starting up blew them down,so we had to put battens along the ceilings to slot the block work in.
all work used to stop when it landed or took off,made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up,fantastic


----------

